# Bring iPhones legally to Canada



## Limpoe (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi, it's been a while since the last time I participate but I've been very busy with university and work. 
This weekend I'm going to Albany, NY with my girlfriend and her sister and her boyfriend. They are going shopping some clothes and stuff but obviously I'm not interested on anything else than buy some iPhones and repair mine. 
Because of customs and taxes I have a good idea and I was wondering if you could give me your opinion and experiences. 
I'll go to an Apple Store and buy 4 iPhones and pay them cash (I know some of them are not accepting cash but let's say they do). I take the boxes with accessories and shipped them to myself in Canda. At the customs I put them in my pants and go on with the process normally, my girlfriend and others will declare whatever their buying and in case they check us, I'll have 5 iPhones in my pants with the excuse all of my friends wanted to get the phones repaired and the iPhones were bought previously in Canada and I just got them replaced. 
I won't have bills in my credit cards, I won't have boxes or anything else could prove I bought those iPhones.
What do you thin? Will it work?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Let me know when the Customs confiscation auction date is, I'd like to bid on 3 or 4 of them...


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Just claim them and pay the taxes and take the boxes and everything else with you (save yourself the shipping) and then send a tax claim form back to New York State to get the US taxes refunded and it more or less costs the same instead of taking stupid chances with Canada Customs...


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

sounds like a few hours in a holding cell, and no more iPhones.

Z.


----------



## Limpoe (Feb 20, 2006)

If you go for more than 48 hours you only have right to 400$. 4 iPhones = 1600$. With taxes they will charge me at least 75$ for one, shipping the boxes will be no more than 40$. 

Thank you for the nice commentaries but I guess you don't like the idea is that all?
Couldn't you just say: I don't think is a good day Or I think you are going to get caught.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Limpoe said:


> Thank you for the nice commentaries but I guess you don't like the idea is that all?
> Couldn't you just say: I don't think is a good day Or I think you are going to get caught.


I don't think is a good day. I think you are going to get caught.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Limpoe said:


> If you go for more than 48 hours you only have right to 400$. 4 iPhones = 1600$. With taxes they will charge me at least 75$ for one, shipping the boxes will be no more than 40$.
> 
> Thank you for the nice commentaries but I guess you don't like the idea is that all?
> Couldn't you just say: I don't think is a good day Or I think you are going to get caught.


There are no import fees on cell phones, so it doesn't matter how long you are in the States, 1 hour even, you can bring back 4 phones, all you have to do is pay the GST & PST on the pre-tax amount -- so, if you were importing them into Ontario and they were all 8GB versions (US$399), you would pay $53.46 per phone (valued at CDN$411.29 with today's exchange rate)... NYS tax is about 9.5%, and you can claim it back, at US$37.90 (CDN$39.09) which means you end up paying CDN$14.37 per phone to bring them into Canada which is $57.48 total... ($17.48 over your estimated cost of $40 to ship the boxes)... is it really worth it t take the risk, get caught and then have your name blacklisted with Canada Customs for the next xx years?


----------



## Limpoe (Feb 20, 2006)

Now I'm seing good answer Thank You I don't feel aggressed.

G-Mo, would you mind passing me the references where I can print all these you are telling me? 
Where can you get your taxes refund?
I'll be bringing them back to Quebec... so I guess it will be a little more expensive.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I do that with shoes and clothes...would never attempt it with an iPhone.

You drive your car through an x ray machine you are aware of right?

They know what is in your car before you even get to the toll booth.

You could do it if you had a relative in the states who you could leave all the packages with and the receipts. Or you could fedex the boxes and the receipts to your house and just drive across with the iphones. Nevertheless, I think just claiming Canadian taxes and then getting a refund on the American taxes would be the best possible solution.


----------



## Philly (Nov 17, 2007)

Don't mess with customs. You'll get in trouble. I doubt a holding cell is the next thing for you but IF you get caught, it's a fine+no more iphone+maybe a criminal record (yes it is illegal to lie to customs agents and yes, you can get criminal record for it).

They are usually not that bad and the criminal record+prosecution is rare in that kind of case but it's possible.

beware and declare...


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Limpoe said:


> Now I'm seing good answer Thank You I don't feel aggressed.
> 
> G-Mo, would you mind passing me the references where I can print all these you are telling me?
> Where can you get your taxes refund?
> I'll be bringing them back to Quebec... so I guess it will be a little more expensive.


There is a kiosk in Walden Galleria (assuming that is where you are going) where you can pick up the appropriate forms... I have posted it here before, if you Google you can get more information...


----------



## Limpoe (Feb 20, 2006)

Ok but my point is that they couldn't know if I'm lying or not. 
What if is actually true, I got the idea because my iPhone is not working anymore so I'm going to get it replaced and I'll be coming back with a brand new iPhone, so if many of my friends that have iPhones and problems asked me to do the same thing with their iPhones, then I'll be bringing 4 brand new iPhones without anything else (box, accessories...). That's why I think it could work even in the worse of the cases.
This said, you think it could be a good idea? I know I'm playing with the customs and is a risk but I don't think people at the customs are looking for iPhones... 
Let's limit this to the customs I did my research on my iPhone case (what is going to happen at the apple store).


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Just remember that Customs officials have probably seen it all! If you thought of this idea, then so has someone else. I'd like to see how you explain 4-5 phones breaking at the same time. Of course there is a chance you'll get away with it. Besides you're small fish compared to some of the other things.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Limpoe said:


> Ok but my point is that they couldn't know if I'm lying or not.
> What if is actually true, I got the idea because my iPhone is not working anymore so I'm going to get it replaced and I'll be coming back with a brand new iPhone, so if many of my friends that have iPhones and problems asked me to do the same thing with their iPhones, then I'll be bringing 4 brand new iPhones without anything else (box, accessories...). That's why I think it could work even in the worse of the cases.
> This said, you think it could be a good idea? I know I'm playing with the customs and is a risk but I don't think people at the customs are looking for iPhones...
> Let's limit this to the customs I did my research on my iPhone case (what is going to happen at the apple store).


Sure there is no way for them to tell if your lying but your "lie" you are trying to get us all to support is horrible. They would say well if the phones are broken, where are all the exchange receipts? They will look at you and say "pull over". Perhaps maybe be asked to pull your pants down as they break out the white gloves.

It is clear you are looking to buy them to sell, either to friends or eBay; doesn't matter really. Customs is going to think you want to sell them and if you lied to them...you ain't gonna like the final product.

Pay the taxes and duties, get your taxes back from NY State and tack on an extra $50 to your asking price.


----------



## Limpoe (Feb 20, 2006)

G-Mo said:


> There is a kiosk in Walden Galleria (assuming that is where you are going) where you can pick up the appropriate forms... I have posted it here before, if you Google you can get more information...


I'm going to Albany, NY if there's something called Walden Galleria sorry I don't really know .
Here they don't say the same: 

iPhone Info » Blog Archive » How to get Your iPhone Duty-Free While Cross-Border Shopping


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

You should read I Declare which is the government's word on these matters, specifically:


> False declarations and the seizure of goods
> 
> If you do not declare goods, or if you falsely declare them, we can seize the goods. This means that you may lose the goods permanently or that you may have to pay a penalty to get them back. Depending on the type of goods and the circumstances involved, we may impose a penalty that ranges from 25% to 80% of the value of the seized goods.
> 
> ...


Just remember that what you are proposing is smuggling. You can get a criminal record and a nice portrait of yourself. They can seize the car used in the operation, and just about anything else they question. P!ss them off enough and they'll think drugs and offer you a free prostate examination only they call it a cavity search - trust me, one NEVER forgets the sound of a latex glove snapping!!  

Please take video of yourself (and post it here for our amusement) trying to explain to a border guard why you have four unactivated cell phones in your pocket. That kind of thing spells terrorist to these people.

These people are not stupid and they have seen more than you can imagine. Nothing brightens their day more than givng a very hard time to someone they take to be an a$$hole. 

YMMV. Enjoy.


----------



## Limpoe (Feb 20, 2006)

Ok YOU ARE ALL RIGHT... like my girlfriend! LOL!!
Haha so I guess I'll pay and declare everything, I don't like the sound of latex, I don't care about the cell but THAT really scared me and with Americans I wouldn't doubt it!! 
Now, if I pay everything and declare everything, Am I allowed to legally bring 4 iPhones???!!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Wise move. 

One thing not mentioned above is that if they decided to search you there is a really good chance that they would do the same (latex and all if it came to that) to the other members of your party, girlfriend included....


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Man if you screw with them they will screw with you!

Ever seen all those cars pulled over in the fenced in lot. Those are people who are trying to do what you are proposing. At the very least they will hold you for 5 hours in a waiting room. Is it really worth 50 bones?

Wise move!


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

they can also rip everything out of your car..seats, upholstery, EVERYTHING, then say "well now your safe to go...please leave"... and I will add without any financial restitution whatsoever...


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

BTW, I'm sure the original poster is pulling an April Fool's day joke on everyone, right?
Cuz this has got to be the dumbest idea I've read in a long time. :yikes:


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Limpoe said:


> ...the sound of latex ... really scared me and with *Americans* I wouldn't doubt it!!


Just so you are clear about it, it is not the Americans who would be searching you coming back. However Canada Customs has to meet Homeland Security standards to a large degree. They probably all order their Latex from the same place.... :clap:


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Limpoe said:


> Ok YOU ARE ALL RIGHT... like my girlfriend! LOL!!
> Haha so I guess I'll pay and declare everything, I don't like the sound of latex, I don't care about the cell but THAT really scared me and with Americans I wouldn't doubt it!!
> Now, if I pay everything and declare everything, Am I allowed to legally bring 4 iPhones???!!


Yes you are. Importing cell phones into Canada is not illegal. Just declare it and you'll be fine. You won't be the first they've seen, I'm sure.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Geez, I can't believe these responses.
What a bunch of wussies.

WWJBD?
(What Would James Bond Do?)

I say live on the edge. Stuff the phones down your pants. 

You think 007 declares his cool electronic gadgets at the border?
Pffft - No friggin' way! 

When they ask your name, say, "Bond". 
If the customs officers give you any grief, just press the red button on the dashboard of your rocket car and blast to safety.

Simple.


----------



## mirkrim (Oct 20, 2006)

SoyMac said:


> When they ask your name, say, "Bond".
> If the customs officers give you any grief, just press the red button on the dashboard of your rocket car and blast to safety.


Or even just skip the middle part. Say "Bond," and then blast away.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

they wont take cash to begin with


----------



## kockgunner (Sep 25, 2007)

my friend went to the states to buy an iphone and when he went to the border, he just told the guy that they got an iphone. He ended up paying like 50 dollars or something.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

SoyMac said:


> Geez, I can't believe these responses.
> What a bunch of wussies.
> 
> WWJBD?
> ...



Yeah it would be real Bond like when you are bent over in a dirty customs room and a 500 pound man named George is sticking his arm in your ass searching iPhones. Bond has so much class he would just drop a 100 bill and tell the guy to keep the change. Bond avoids fights where he can and slicks by where possible.


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

Of course it's an April Fool's joke!

No one can be that dumb otherwise!!


----------



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

An important point that no one mentioned here, as far as I can see is: if you get caught you will end up on some database somewhere and the rest of your travelling life will be hell! I wouldn't want to be taken aside, cross examined and searched every time I entered Canada.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Um your topic was totally misleading. It should be "Smuggling iPhones into Canada". Thanks for wasting 60 seconds of my life.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

SoyMac said:


> Geez, I can't believe these responses.
> What a bunch of wussies.
> 
> WWJBD?
> ...


So your a gambler? Instead of saving moeny for retierment you play the lottery in hopes of winning the jackpot for retirement. Just because you have not been caught the first 100 times, it is going to hurt the last time, all for what? Pay the $50.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> So your a gambler? Instead of saving moeny for retierment you play the lottery in hopes of winning the jackpot for retirement. Just because you have not been caught the first 100 times, it is going to hurt the last time, all for what? Pay the $50.


Hey, if you get busted big enough the government will look after your "retirement".... so will that big hairy ape named Skull over in cellblock B...  you thought the cavity search was a, uh, pain in the a$$.?.?.  wait till Skull makes you his 'bitch'...


----------



## jcharlesworth (Aug 8, 2007)

Didn't anyone notice the winking smiley posted beside the original post? One that was posted on April 1st?

'nuff said.

.../j


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

jcharlesworth said:


> Didn't anyone notice the winking smiley posted beside the original post? One that was posted on April 1st?
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> .../j


Indeed, and at least some of the continuing banter is in the same spirit....


----------



## Limpoe (Feb 20, 2006)

I actually did it!! 

chek it out... 

http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/63663-iphones-sell.html#post661905


----------



## joemulder (Mar 9, 2008)

yeah..I really hope Roger or Telus can bring it to Canada
!


----------

